# the best forstner bits



## cprivette (Aug 15, 2011)

I need premium forstners for drilling into hardwood end grain. 
any suggestions?

thanks,
chris


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

FWW mag. #107 tested forstners and picked Freud #1. :smile:


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

My Grizzly bits aren't bad. But I have had some Freud bits bought one at a time, and they rock..


----------



## cfbrew2 (Apr 15, 2010)

Carbide tipped bits will give you the longest use. End grain on hardwood will challenge any high speed steel.


----------



## Robbie01011987 (Jul 18, 2011)

Made in Germany: FEMAG Bormax Bits. Really the Best forstner on the market


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

Robbie01011987 said:


> Made in Germany: FEMAG Bormax Bits. Really the Best forstner on the market


I agree the FAMAG Bormax WAS the best on the market. I replaced all mine with Colt Maxi-Cut which is a quantum leap forward, which is very hard to believe.


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

I would like to buy a nice set of Forstner bits. From the searches I've done here and the reviews I've read it comes down to the Colts and the Freuds. In the case of the Freuds, is it the HSS ones that everyone likes or the Carbide?


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

+1 for the Colt Maxi-Cut. The design is a big part of the performance.

I also really like the twist lock extension. I recently used this to drill a hole in a pepper mill blank. I was able to drill the 7in depth without any problems. With my old bits and extension with two allen screws, I would have had issues with the extension spinning.

I also note the relative low heat generated, due to the good design and sharp edge.

HSS vs carbide debate is a potential way to start a bar fight.

HSS can have sharper edge, but will not hold the edge as long as carbide.

HSS is easier to sharpen at home. Carbide recommended to be sent back to factory to be sharpened.


----------

